# Jugar con el portatil a traves de un PC remoto



## juanjaem (Ene 23, 2010)

*¿Se puede jugar al Crysis en un portatil con una intel GMA y un Pentium M? 
*
Efectivamente se puede, y a cualquier juego. Os explicaré como.[/B]

Antes de nada decir que los resultados dependen muchisimo de la velocidad de trasnferencias de la red que creemos. Hoy día, con las conexiones que existen, es un experimento poco viable. Quizas dentro de unos años la cosa cambie.

*REQUERIMIENTOS:*

-Pc gamer potente
-Portatil cualquiera
-Conexion local entre ambos: router wifi, router, cable cruzado. Una conexion a traves de internet seria lentísimo.
-Radmin o algun programa de conexiones de escritorio remoto buenecillo.


*EL MÉTODO:*

La solución es muy simple, y es conectar ambos equipos mediante una conexion de escritorio remoto. Resumiendolo en pasos, quedaría así:

-Instalar en el PC-GAMER Radmin server 3.4.
-Instalar en el PORTATIL Radmin view 3.4.
-Crear en el pc-gamer un nombre y contraseña y asignarle control absoluto.
-En el portatil, abrimos Radmin view y le damos a conectar. Escribimos la direccion IP local de nuestro pc gamer. Una vez pulsado conectar, nos solicitara un nombre y contraseña, que seran antes introducidos en el pc-gamer.
-Ejecutar los juegos en modo ventana, y bajar la profundidad de bit que se transfieren desde el programa Radmin para que vaya mas fluido.

*RESULTADOS:*
-Los juegos van lentos, pero no por culpa del equipo, sino por la velocidad de conexión. Haciendo pruebas con una conexion por Router, pude jugar al dirt 2 con una profundidad de 8 bits y resolucion de 1280x900 a una fluidez considerablemente buena.

-Los juegos de fps no se puede jugar con el raton. Al no ser un programa especifico para esto, resulta que el raton se mueve para donde quiere, ya que no se centra como ocurre cuando juegas.



*CONCLUSIONES:*

-Si existieran conexiones ultra rapidas, mucho mas de los 1000Mbps que nos ofrecen nuestras tarjetas de red, podriamos jugar a altas resoluciones y altas profundidades de color sin enlentecimiento alguno, solo el impuesto por el hardware de nuestro pc-gamer.

-Si la velocidad de conexion a través de internet aumentara considerablemente, tambien podriamos jugar desde cualquier lado conectandonos a nuestro pc-gamer a traves de internet.

-Si ademas de todo esto, hubiera programas de conexiones remotas especificas para juegos, entonces seria la reostia. Cualquier persona con una torre conectada a la red, podría conectarse a el y jugar desde su portatil pentium 4 al gta4, XD.

Video HDhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CWGn_K66eM



*Velocidad de transferencia de archivos*
http://img294.imageshack.us/i/detorreaportatil.jpg/
http://img229.imageshack.us/i/portatilatorre.jpg/

El limitante parece ser el disco duro del portatil, no la propia red.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 23, 2010)

muy buen aporteamigo del foro


----------



## juanjaem (Ene 23, 2010)

En otros foros me han comentado, que esto ya existe, se llama Streaming o algo asi. Hay pagina en internet que ofrecen jugar a traves de tu ordenador, pero procesando la info en sus servidores. Obviamente a cambio de $. 

Lo que no he visto es un software especifico para que nosotros podamos hacer nuestro propio streaming. 

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Ene 23, 2010)

Nada diferente a un arreglo cliente-servidor del sistema X, algo que existe desde la década de los 80.


----------



## MVB (Ene 23, 2010)

Pero tienes una red de 1 Gb/s . 
Seguro que con la que tengo de 100 Mb/s no se va a ver bien.


----------

